# Used 5Dmk2 or 6D ?



## kc4sox (Aug 7, 2015)

I have a 7dmk2 for wildlife sports etc... I sold my 5dmk3 and I want another full frame body. I'm down to a used 5dmk2 or a new 6D. ( well I can't entirely rule out a Sony A7ii ) I will not be using the body for serious video work.  Your thoughts ?


----------



## goodguy (Aug 8, 2015)

Considering these 3 cameras on your list I reluctantly would say the A7 II is probably the best of the bunch,
Second is the 6D


----------



## TCampbell (Aug 8, 2015)

If you go with the Sony then you can't share the lenses -- which ultimately means investing a lot more (you may as well buy another 5D III because by the time you're done collecting more lenses, and then there's your Canon flash, etc...   you'll blow all the money you hoped to save by purchasing a used 5D II or 6D).

I still own my 5D II and it is a VERY good body in terms of image ISO performance.  The 5D II only has a 9 point AF system (like the old Rebels) where only the center point is cross-type.  That means it doesn't have a focus system nearly as good as your 5D III.  The 6D focus system is only slightly better... it's an 11 point AF system and again, only the center point is "cross type".  The 2 extra points that the 6D has over the 5D II are left and right of the center point.


----------



## jaomul (Aug 8, 2015)

6D.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2015)

If it were me, I'd pick up the 6D. That keeps you all-Canon lens-wise, flash-wise, accessory-wise, and you have a good sensor in a nice, half-height camera body.


----------



## kc4sox (Aug 8, 2015)

The limited focus points for any full frame I buy is non issue. I'm an old school use the center then recompose for portraits type anyway. Besides my 7Dmk2 has that covered for moving targets.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 8, 2015)

The 6D is basically a 5D Mark 2.5

It has pretty much all the same features plus a few more new things such as:

WIFI
Better sensor (but slightly less resolution)
more FPS
newer processor ( DIGIC 4 vs DIGIC 5+)

The 5D Mark II has a sturdier body, but optically, the 6D is the better option.


----------



## Shutterspeed83 (Sep 4, 2015)

Heya Photo Friends.
i upgraded from Nikon D 7100 to a Canon 5 D MK II. I think it was worth it every cent! It´s still an amazing Camera for a cheap price. I use it for interior design and architecture photography with an Canon L 17-40 mm lens and guess what...i love it. perfect sharpness, autofocus is fast and on point also.


----------



## Didereaux (Sep 4, 2015)

6D
Sony can't swap lens' with.  The 6D has the equivalent sensor of the 5DmkIII wiht slightly better sensitivity.  I have owned and used one for over a year now.  PAired with my 7D I have rarely if ever needed anything else.


----------

